# USB Killer 2.0: USB-Stick grillt Controller und kann PCs unbrauchbar machen



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *USB Killer 2.0: USB-Stick grillt Controller und kann PCs unbrauchbar machen*

					Der russische Bastler "Dark Purple" zeigt den USB Killer 2.0, ein als USB-Stick getarnter Hardware-Griller. Der genehmigt sich über einen USB-Port Energie und gibt daraufhin -220 Volt auf den USB-Controller. Ist der im Chipsatz integriert, ist das Mainboard hinüber - bei einer aufgelöteten CPU oder einem SoC praktisch auch das ganze System.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *USB Killer 2.0: USB-Stick grillt Controller und kann PCs unbrauchbar machen*


----------



## Mottekus (15. Oktober 2015)

und wo kann man das Dingen kaufen? xD


----------



## Ebrithil (15. Oktober 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> und wo kann man das Dingen kaufen? xD


War auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## wooty1337 (15. Oktober 2015)

Der Partygag einer jeden LAN-Party


----------



## Julian1303 (15. Oktober 2015)

Was denn wollt ihr denn schon Weihnachtseinkäufe für eure "Liebsten" tätigen?


----------



## TollerHecht (15. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Der Partygag einer jeden LAN-Party


Lieber Cheats auf nen USB stick installieren und die Accounts VAC bannen lassen xD


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe das Ding wird nur an Firmen verkauft die sich genau auf sowas spezialisiert haben (gibt ja so paranoide Firmen die sogar gleich ganze Rechner schrotten lassen...). 
Denn eine böswillige Person und schon sind urplötzlich Rechner von Leuten kaputt die man nicht leiden kann... Oder solche Scherzkekse die damit Schul-/Arbeitsrechner schrotten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

Eine sehr elegante Lösung für etwas das man auch viel einfacher haben kann. Ich meine wer nen PC durch den USB-Port grillen will kauft nen passenden Kondensator, lädt den auf und hält ihn mit zwei Käbelchen an die passenden USB-Kontakte. Das wars.
Der Stick hier macht dasselbe, nur nutzt er den Versorgungsstrom des USB-Ports um sich aufzuladen bevor er die Spannungsspitze abgibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

Früher verteilte der böse Onkel Süßkram für sein böses Verlangen ab jetzt sind es USB Sticks 


> Ich meine wer nen PC durch den USB-Port grillen will kauft nen passenden  Hochspannungskondensator, lädt den auf und hält ihn mit zwei Käbelchen  an die passenden USB-Kontakte. Das wars.


Aber da gibt es nach der Benutzung kein dummes Gesicht zu sehen ( ist ja schließlich unbezahlbar )


----------



## Schokomonster (15. Oktober 2015)

Könnte ich durchaus gebrauchen so oft wie man mir schon meine Sticks im Büro geklaut hat.


----------



## Mottekus (15. Oktober 2015)

Schokomonster schrieb:


> Könnte ich durchaus gebrauchen so oft wie man mir schon meine Sticks im Büro geklaut hat.



das ist eine Anwendungsmethode die mir einfiel. Und natürlich für die ewigen "kannst du mal EBEN!!! meinen Rechner fertig machen"-Heuchler xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

Schokomonster schrieb:


> Könnte ich durchaus gebrauchen so oft wie man mir schon meine Sticks im Büro geklaut hat.



Das ist wirklich ein Anwendungsfall. Am besten nochn Schild drauf machen "Dieser Stick zerstört ihren PC" - nur zum sicher gehen. Dann kann der Dieb sich auch nicht beschweren hinterher


----------



## Ersy90 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wies mich gar nicht wundert das darauf zuerst ein Russe kam.
Ich hab in Videospielen auch immer mehr die nette Bekanntschaft mit dieser ohne Hacks spielenden nicht spielzerstörenden Fraktion.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Oktober 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Ding wird nur an Firmen verkauft die sich genau auf sowas spezialisiert haben (gibt ja so paranoide Firmen die sogar gleich ganze Rechner schrotten lassen...).
> Denn eine böswillige Person und schon sind urplötzlich Rechner von Leuten kaputt die man nicht leiden kann... Oder solche Scherzkekse die damit Schul-/Arbeitsrechner schrotten.



Nur leider ist die beschriebene Methode zur "Unbrauchbarmachung" eines Rechners komplett, naja, unbrauchbar eben. Das, worauf die Firmen mit dem Vernichten von Rechnern am meisten Wert legen, bekommt von der ganzen Sache nämlich gar nix mit: die Festplatte. Der USB-Controller wird halt gegrillt. Je nach Absicherung vielleicht auch das Mainboard. Der Rest ist gegen Überspannung abgesichert oder so weit isoliert, dass es keine Rolle spielt.
Ich verstehe jedenfalls nicht, warum das gerade so viel Wind macht. Weder Schaltungstechnisch noch funktional ist es jedenfalls der Rede wert.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Arino (15. Oktober 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nur leider ist die beschriebene Methode zur "Unbrauchbarmachung" eines Rechners komplett, naja, unbrauchbar eben. Das, worauf die Firmen mit dem Vernichten von Rechnern am meisten Wert legen, bekommt von der ganzen Sache nämlich gar nix mit: die Festplatte. Der USB-Controller wird halt gegrillt. Je nach Absicherung vielleicht auch das Mainboard. Der Rest ist gegen Überspannung abgesichert oder so weit isoliert, dass es keine Rolle spielt.
> Ich verstehe jedenfalls nicht, warum das gerade so viel Wind macht. Weder Schaltungstechnisch noch funktional ist es jedenfalls der Rede wert.
> gRU?; cAPS



Naja schön fänd ich das nicht. Auch wenns nur das Mainboard ist. Der Rehner ist dann im groben trotzdem im Arsch. Egal ob die HDD mit gegrillt ist oder nicht. Nutzen kann man die Daten dann vorerst nicht mehr.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Oktober 2015)

Uh, ich freue mich gerade über meine 10eur VIA USB2 PCI Steckkarte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine sehr elegante Lösung für etwas das man auch viel einfacher haben kann. Ich meine wer nen PC durch den USB-Port grillen will kauft nen passenden Kondensator, lädt den auf und hält ihn mit zwei Käbelchen an die passenden USB-Kontakte. Das wars.
> Der Stick hier macht dasselbe, nur nutzt er den Versorgungsstrom des USB-Ports um sich aufzuladen bevor er die Spannungsspitze abgibt.



Deine Lösung lässt sich aber nicht so gut über Ebay verkaufen "USB 3.0 128 GB Stick krass günstig Hot Shiat"


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Oktober 2015)

Arino schrieb:


> Naja schön fänd ich das nicht. Auch wenns nur das Mainboard ist. Der Rehner ist dann im groben trotzdem im Arsch. Egal ob die HDD mit gegrillt ist oder nicht. Nutzen kann man die Daten dann vorerst nicht mehr.



Rechner auf, Festplatte raus, eigener Rechner auf, Festplatte rein?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Tiz92 (15. Oktober 2015)

Das Ding ist zu böse. Schande über dem der mein 250 € Mainboard tötet.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Rechner auf, Festplatte raus, eigener Rechner auf, Festplatte rein?
> gRU?; cAPS



Es gibt Firmen die gleich ganze PCs entsorgen lassen... Dass ein Killen der USB-Ports nicht zwangsweise die Festplatte schrottet ist mir bewusst. Wobei, bei -220V ist das so eine Sache. Könnte gut sein dass es da auch Kolleteralschäden gibt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Oktober 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gibt Firmen die gleich ganze PCs entsorgen lassen... Dass ein Killen der USB-Ports nicht zwangsweise die Festplatte schrottet ist mir bewusst. Wobei, bei -220V ist das so eine Sache. Könnte gut sein dass es da auch Kolleteralschäden gibt.


Aber die Firmen lassen das dann auch anständig machen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2015)

Mir würden spontan gewisse Einsatzszenarien einfallen.


----------



## Gubert (15. Oktober 2015)

Gogo warte auf einen "kaufen" Button!


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2015)

Aus dem Artikel:



> Da die meisten Mainboards nur einen Überspannungsschutz haben, wird damit wahrscheinlich der USB-Controller gegrillt.



wohl eher keinen Überspannungsschutz


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Oktober 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> 
> 
> 
> wohl eher keinen Überspannungsschutz


 wohl eher keinen Unterspannungsschutz   ???


----------



## SpatteL (15. Oktober 2015)

Naja, wenn es -220V(minus 220V) sind, ist es ja keine Überspannung in dem Sinne.
Der Controller wird durch die hohe negative Spannung zerschossen.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Oktober 2015)

Gut zu wissen, was es alles gibt. Zumindest werd ich mir jetzt jeden neuen Stick 2x mehr anschauen, bevor er mit meiner USB-Buchse "schnaxeln" darf.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wohl eher keinen Unterspannungsschutz   ???



Unterspannung gibt es da nicht. Weniger als 0 geht nicht. Kann höchstens sein, das die Potentiale andersrum sind. Ist also auch ne Überspannung, nur das der Strom in die andere Richtung fließt, da würde aber auch schon ne ganz normale Diode reichen.


----------



## KrHome (15. Oktober 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Ding wird nur an Firmen verkauft die sich genau auf sowas spezialisiert haben (gibt ja so paranoide Firmen die sogar gleich ganze Rechner schrotten lassen...).
> Denn eine böswillige Person und schon sind urplötzlich Rechner von Leuten kaputt die man nicht leiden kann... Oder solche Scherzkekse die damit Schul-/Arbeitsrechner schrotten.


Welche Firma spezialisiert sich denn auf Chipset Killing? Der Autor sagt übrigens selbst in der Quelle, dass der Schaden lokal ist und Laufwerke etc. funktionstüchtig bleiben. Insofern eine Machbarkeitsstudie ohne praktischen Nutzen.



Arino schrieb:


> Naja schön fänd ich das nicht. Auch wenns nur das  Mainboard ist. Der Rehner ist dann im groben trotzdem im Arsch. Egal ob  die HDD mit gegrillt ist oder nicht. Nutzen kann man die Daten dann  vorerst nicht mehr.


Man kann damit Leute trollen, aber sonst....

Einen Nutzen dieses Teils könnte man maximal in einem James Bond Film zusammenkonstruieren. Der PC, der die Atomraketen steuert, die die Welt zerstören sollen, muss kurzfristig deaktiviert werden oder so...  

Datenschutztechnisch (und das ist der Hauptanwendungsfall für Hardwarezerstörung) aber komplett sinnlos.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Oktober 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> 
> 
> 
> wohl eher keinen Überspannungsschutz


Denke eher, dass halt das Mainboard ansich abgesichert ist, der USB-Controller aber nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wie Mainboards gesichert sind, aber ich vermute mal an geeigneten Stellen parallele Z-Dionden gegen Erde. Die würden bei der hohen Spannung draufgehen und keine Sperrwirkung mehr besitzen, was dafür sorgen würde, dass der Rechner nicht mehr betrieben werden kann (da technisch gesehen immer der Überspannungsschutz greift), aber eigentlich nur USB-Controller und Sicherungen zerstört sind.
Ist aber nur Spekulation.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> da würde aber auch schon ne ganz normale Diode reichen.



Nicht unbedingt - ne ganz normale kleine Diode im PC wird von 220V einfach durchschlagen. Da muss man schon was stärkeres einbauen^^


----------



## bootzeit (15. Oktober 2015)

Will ich haben .


----------



## Cross-Flow (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit diesem USB Stick als Abo Prämie? Dann würde ich mich glatt nochmal drauf einlassen 8)


----------



## Frontline25 (15. Oktober 2015)

Naja die Killer stick 1.0 gab es schon viel länger 
anscheinend hat es sich gelohnt sogar ne 2te version zu machen 

Solche dinger sollten keinesfalls in die Schule gelangen  ...
Die machen bei uns ja jetzt schon alles Kaputt.. 
In meiner alten schule haben die 3 Porzelanschüssel aus dem Sanitär ... zertreten


----------



## mannefix (15. Oktober 2015)

Gibts eigentlich noch gute Nachrichten aus RUS oder sind die alle bekloppt?


----------



## BlauX (15. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man nur genug sucht, findet man alles. mannefix; das geht mit allen.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Oktober 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> Man kann damit Leute trollen, aber sonst....


Die Zerstörung von fremden Eigentum nennt man also mittlerweile auch "trollen"? Oh Menschheit...wo sind wir hingekommen? 

*Dem Typen sollte man seinen 220V-Stick mal in geladenem Zustand in den Allerwertesten stecken und dann aktivieren! Meine Meinung.*

Also ich finde das weder belustigend noch sollte man solchen Trotteln (auf diesen DrakPurple bezogen) eine Plattform geben weil sich andere dadurch nur motiviert oder in ihrem Treiben bestätigt fühlen. Soll er sein Wissen, Können und seine Anstrengungen doch in etwas investieren was die "Welt verbessert" und nicht so einen Müll der nur dazu da ist, anderen Menschen Schaden zuzufügen.


----------



## SphinxBased (15. Oktober 2015)

und über solche wi...... berichtet ihr auch noch bei pcgh findet ihr das geil oder was
sowas von armselig der quarktasche von russen gehört das maul poliert................


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine sehr elegante Lösung für etwas das man auch viel einfacher haben kann. Ich meine wer nen PC durch den USB-Port grillen will kauft nen passenden Kondensator, lädt den auf und hält ihn mit zwei Käbelchen an die passenden USB-Kontakte. Das wars.
> Der Stick hier macht dasselbe, nur nutzt er den Versorgungsstrom des USB-Ports um sich aufzuladen bevor er die Spannungsspitze abgibt.



Die meisten Leute glauben einem nicht, dass auf dem Kondensator wichtige Daten sind, an denen sie unbedingt arbeiten müssen. Und sie laden den Kondensator auch nicht nach, wenn sie auf diese Daten am ersten PC nicht zugreifen können, weil "der spinnt". Mit seiner trügerischen Bauweise könnte das Gerät die halbe Infrastruktur eines kleineren Büros zerstören, ohne dass der Übeltäter überhaupt das Gebäude betritt.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gibt Firmen die gleich ganze PCs entsorgen lassen... Dass ein Killen der USB-Ports nicht zwangsweise die Festplatte schrottet ist mir bewusst. Wobei, bei -220V ist das so eine Sache. Könnte gut sein dass es da auch Kolleteralschäden gibt.



Eine Überspannung auf der Masseleitung kann weitere Chips in Mitleidenschaft ziehen, aber nicht die magnetischen Informationen auf einer Festplatte.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2015)

Naja, wenn der USB-Controller nen kurzen Moment nur Bullshit macht... Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass das ähnlich ist wie bei defekten Festplattencontrollern.


----------



## shootme55 (15. Oktober 2015)

Bitte kann mal einer ernsthaft sagen wo der praktische Nutzen einer solchen Bastelei und der News liegt? 

Der einzige Effekt den ich mir vorstellen kann ist folgender: Neuer Facebook/Whattsapp/Bild-Hoax: Neue USB-Sticks aus Russland lassen PC explodieren...


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Oktober 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Bitte kann mal einer ernsthaft sagen wo der praktische Nutzen einer solchen Bastelei und der News liegt?



Der Nutzen ist der, dass wir als Leser dafür sensibilisiert werden, dass es solchen Unsinn gibt  Wenn irgendwann mal irgendein entfernt bekannter dir schnell ein Foto zeigen will, und dich bittet, seinen Stick in deinen Rechner zu stecken, kannst du sofort darüber nachdenken, ob das vielleicht eine USB-Killer-Attacke ist  Wenn man gar nicht weiß, dass es so etwas gibt, denkt man vielleicht: _"Ok, was soll schon groß passieren durch den Stick, ich habe ja einen guten Virenschutz"_, oder so...


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2015)

Es geht hier (bei der Veroeffentlichung der Moeglichkeit und dem Artikel darueber) doch vor allem darueber, den Usern moegliche Schwachstellen aufzuzeigen, so dass sie nicht jeden Murks in ihren PC stoepseln und dann verwundert sind, dass irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert. Ob der USB-Stick nun die Hardware schrottet oder mit Viren/Spyware/sonstwas das System verseucht ist im professionellen Umfeld vermutlich aehnlich schwerwiegend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

Im professionellen Umfeld ist ein Virus im Firmennetzwerk wesentlich schlimmer als ein Client-PC mit defektem Mainboard...


----------



## Terracresta (15. Oktober 2015)

In manchen Firmen sollen auch schon USB Ports mit Heißkleber zugeklebt wurden sein, damit ned jeder Idiot was anschließt. ^^


----------



## nikon87 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es geht hier (bei der Veroeffentlichung der Moeglichkeit und dem Artikel darueber) doch vor allem darueber, den Usern moegliche Schwachstellen aufzuzeigen, so dass sie nicht jeden Murks in ihren PC stoepseln und dann verwundert sind, dass irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert. Ob der USB-Stick nun die Hardware schrottet oder mit Viren/Spyware/sonstwas das System verseucht ist im professionellen Umfeld vermutlich aehnlich schwerwiegend.


Naja, da hast du in gewisser Weise recht, aber dafür ist MIR PERSÖNLICH der Artikel zu neutral. Von der Tonart her hört sich das an als ob einfach über ein neues technisches Gerät und dessen Funktionseigenschaften berichtet wird. Eine Warnung oder Kritik an dem Ganzen kann ich dem Artikel leider nicht entnehmen. Man hätte diese "News" auch zum Anlass nehmen können einfach auf die allgemeinen Gefahren von Wechseldatenträgern hinzuweisen, aber man muss ja nicht gleich einen gesonderten Artikel darüber verfassen und so einen, in meinen Augen, "Verbrecher" durch die Nennung seines Namens auch noch ins Rampenlicht stellen.

Dass man grundsätzlich bei "fremden" Datenträgern aufpassen sollte, sollte jedem Nutzer eines PCs klar sein (ist es nicht, aber das tut nichts zur Sache). Und was ich schon geschrieben hatte bzgl. "Plattform geben" soll heißen: Wenn jemand der auch solche Zwecke verfolgt sieht, dass man mit solchen Dingen sogar auf großen Newsseiten landen kann, ist das wohl eine gute Motivation weiterzumachen.



Terracresta schrieb:


> In manchen Firmen sollen auch schon USB Ports mit Heißkleber zugeklebt wurden sein, damit ned jeder Idiot was anschließt. ^^


Ich hoffe mal du sprichst von einer Firma die rein garnichts mit IT zu tun hat und auch keine entsprechenden "Berater" hat? Ansonsten würde ich gerne wissen welche Firma bzw. welcher "Berater" das ist damit ich einen RIESEN Bogen darum machen kann. Dass man die Anschlüsse auch einfach deaktivieren/sperren kann scheint dort noch nicht angekommen zu sein...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns sind die USB-Ports an Standard-Clients schlichtweg deaktiviert. Das sind ja auch keine vollen PCs sondern ThinClients die Zugriff auf eine Desktopfarm erlauben. Die Clients haben zwar USB-Anschlüsse aber diese müssen vom Admin nachträglich freigeschaltet werden wenn der Benutzer dafür einen (dienstlichen) Grund hat.

Was die Sache mit USB-Geräten angeht ists ja nichts neues dass man hier aufpassen muss bei Geräten aus zweifelhafter Herkunft. Es gibt ja auch nicht nur Sticks die den PC kaputt machen sondern auch Tastaturen die per BadUSB beim Einstöpseln sofort Schadcode ausführen (BadUSB: Wenn USB-GerÃ¤te bÃ¶se werden | heise Security)


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hoffentlich kommt sowas nicht in den Handel wo es jeder kaufen kann, manche Kiddies würden es dann sicher witzig finden wenn der PC in der Schule damit beschädigt wird.  Der Erbauer sollte seine Zeit und Arbeit lieber in etwas investieren das mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2015)

nikon87 schrieb:


> ...aber man muss ja nicht gleich einen gesonderten Artikel darüber verfassen und so einen, in meinen Augen, "Verbrecher" durch die Nennung seines Namens auch noch ins Rampenlicht stellen.


Was macht den Typen zum Verbrecher? Dass er Schwachstellen untersucht und aufzeigt? Wuerde er das Geraet nutzen um damit Schaden anzurichten, dann koennte man ihn sicher einen Verbrecher nennen. So macht er ja erstmal nix anderes als ein "Penetration Tester": Schauen wo es Angriffspunkte gibt, versuchen diese offen zu legen und entweder einen moeglichen Fix forcieren oder zumindest das Risiko aufzuzeigen.


----------



## JTRch (15. Oktober 2015)

Das geht auch einfacher: ein Stromkabel Stecker abziehen und lose Litzen in den USB stecken, schon brät der Scheiss. Sorry, aber ein Kondensator mit ein bischen USB Logik kombinieren ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. So etwas ist einfach nur kindisch und schlussendlich Sachbeschädigung.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. Oktober 2015)

Das ist die Lösung für die oems die jammern zuwenig PCs zu verkauft werden weil Markt gesättigt.
Dabei für den gelegenheits PC Nutzer auch ein alter sockel 775 dualcore PC vollkommen ausreicht, nur RAM auf 4gb aufrüsten und den Rest macht die ca 60€ SSD mit 120 gb.
D.h 90€ und ein alter win vista Rechner wird fit für weitere Jahre.
Eine gebrauchte win 7 Lizenz lässt sich auch für 30 € auftreiben.

Wobei die Idee  eines solchen sticks gar nicht lustig finde...


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. Oktober 2015)

Also ich möchte nicht dass irgendjemand alle meine Geräte mit USB Port zerstört, davon habe ich nicht gerade wenige (Fernseher, PC, Notebook, Xbox ...). 
Wenn so ein Ding jemand falschem in die Finger fällt kann es sein dass (zB. !!!) auf einmal alle Multimedia Geräte bei euch zu Hause, in der Schule oder auf der Arbeit den Löffel abgeben. 
So etwas kann natürlich auch mal witzig sein, aber wenn jemand damit ohne irgendwelche Spuren haufenweise Hardware verschrottet kann,  dann schaue ich lieber zweimal ob es sich beim USB Stick meines Kumpels 
wirklich um einen Handelt.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Was macht den Typen zum Verbrecher? Dass er Schwachstellen untersucht und aufzeigt? Wuerde er das Geraet nutzen um damit Schaden anzurichten, dann koennte man ihn sicher einen Verbrecher nennen. So macht er ja erstmal nix anderes als ein "Penetration Tester": Schauen wo es Angriffspunkte gibt, versuchen diese offen zu legen und entweder einen moeglichen Fix forcieren oder zumindest das Risiko aufzuzeigen.


Ach...und ohne sein "Opfer" hätte die Menschheit nie erfahren, dass man elektrische Geräte durch zu hohe Spannung bzw. zu hohe Spannungssprünge kaputt machen kann? Sicherlich...aber man kann natürlich auch alles irgendwie schönreden.

Nebenbei: Ein "Tester" testet und tut nicht genau das, was man eigentlich verhindern will. Wäre auch Schwachsinn oder? Ich kaufe mir das Teil um zu "testen" ob mein MB anfällig ist...wenn es dann tot ist weiß ich: Ja, es ist anfällig.  Einen "Tester" hätte man sicherlich auch so machen können, dass er mir beim Test nicht meinen Rechner schrottet.

Es gibt sogesehen KEINEN EINZIGEN SINNVOLLEN GRUND so ein Gerät zu "erfinden". Außer eben um anderen Personen damit Schaden zuzufügen. Du kannst mir aber gerne entsprechende Gründe nennen wenn dir welche einfallen.


----------



## Ebrithil (15. Oktober 2015)

@nikon87
Ich glaube er meinte mit Penetration Tester nicht das Gerät, sondern den Typ ders gebaut hat.



> Nebenbei: Ein "Tester" testet und tut nicht genau das, was man eigentlich verhindern will.



Doch genau so funktioniert das. Bei Spielen zb spielen die Tester nicht einfach nur sondern versuchen gezielt die Spielmechanik aus zu hebeln um so Fehler zu finden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2015)

JTRch schrieb:


> Das geht auch einfacher: ein Stromkabel Stecker abziehen und lose Litzen in den USB stecken, schon brät der Scheiss. Sorry, aber ein Kondensator mit ein bischen USB Logik kombinieren ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. So etwas ist einfach nur kindisch und schlussendlich Sachbeschädigung.



Einen 5 V auf 220 V Step-Up-Wandler im USB-Format unterzubringen ohne Personen in der Umgebung zu gefährden ist zwar kein Hexenwerk, aber rein technisch ist dieses fragwürdige Gerät sicherlich über den Fähigkeiten vieler anderer Bastler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Oktober 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einen 5 V auf 220 V Step-Up-Wandler im USB-Format unterzubringen


Man merkt, daß das Teil aus Rußland kommt.
Die haben noch 220V Wechselstrom.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Doch genau so funktioniert das. Bei Spielen zb spielen die Tester nicht einfach nur sondern versuchen gezielt die Spielmechanik aus zu hebeln um so Fehler zu finden.


Das kann man nicht so ganz vergleichen finde ich. Auf dein Beispiel bezogen müsste man davon ausgehen, dass beim Finden eines Fehlers im Spiel das komplette Spiel in den Müll geht und komplett neu programmiert werden muss. Im Normalfall werden aber nur die Fehler an sich behoben und der Rest bleibt wie er ist.
Wenn mir aber mein MB durchbrennt weil ich den Stick zum "testen" verwendet habe kann man da nix mehr schnell mal reparieren oder nur für teuer Geld. Da muss man sich dann quasi ein komplett neues Board kaufen.

Besseres Beispiel wären wohl Hacker. Es gibt ja bezahlte "Hacker" die Schwachstellen z.B. in Firmennetzen suchen und sich dabei wie ganz normale Hacker verhalten. Wenn sie was finden wird es gemeldet und idealerweise gleich ein Vorschlag zur Behebung unterbreitet. Verglichen mit dem Stick wäre das aber so als ob ich die Hacker bezahle, sie finden eine Schwachstelle, zerstören das komplette Netzwerk und hauen ab. Mich lassen sie damit auf dem Schaden sitzen. Ich bin nur in dem Sinne schlauer, dass ich jetzt weiß dass es eine Lücke gibt. Super.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2015)

Und was Du hier "bezahlter Hacker" nennst ist ein Penetration Tester.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Oktober 2015)

Richtig...du alter Schlaufuchs. 
Das macht das zu Grunde liegende Problem aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## loewe0887 (15. Oktober 2015)

Total behindert und gemein so was zu bauen!!! Stellt euch mal vor das so etwas in Millionenfacher Ausführung heimlich in den Handel kommt. Ehe das auffällt sind 100.000 de Rechner breit. Nur weil sich jemand einen Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Mottekus (15. Oktober 2015)

am besten microsoft für ihren ?geplanten? Vertrieb von WIN10 per USB-Stick unterjubeln. Sry, aber man wird ja nochmal böse Gedanken haben dürfen


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2015)

Totaler Schwachsinn sowas zu bauen. Irgendein Russe im postsozialistischen Russland hatte wieder mal nix zu tun und lies sich so einen Mist einfallen.

Wozu soll das denn gut sein? Da haben Spinnenbeinprothesen die mit Vollmondlicht betrieben werden können mehr Sinn.


----------



## realgoldie (16. Oktober 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man merkt, daß das Teil aus Rußland kommt.
> Die haben noch 220V Wechselstrom.



Haste in Deutschland auch ab und zu. +/- 10% dürfen die Werte abweichen.  
Und ich glaube das es scheißegal ist ob 230V, 250V, das Teil killt einfach den PC fertig.
Und auch so ne Sache welche Bauteile darauf verbaut sind.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. Oktober 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man merkt, daß das Teil aus Rußland kommt.
> Die haben noch 220V Wechselstrom.





realgoldie schrieb:


> Haste in Deutschland auch ab und zu. +/- 10% dürfen die Werte abweichen.
> Und ich glaube das es scheißegal ist ob 230V, 250V, das Teil killt einfach den PC fertig.
> Und auch so ne Sache welche Bauteile darauf verbaut sind.


Ganz genau so ist es. Mit Wechselstrom aus dem Stromnetz hat die Sache gar nichts zu tun, es geht schlichtweg um den Gleichstrom aus dem USB-Anschluss. Und wie gesagt, Deutschland hat auch 230V VAC. Wo liegt da also der große Unterschied?



Ogil schrieb:


> Was macht den Typen zum Verbrecher? Dass er  Schwachstellen untersucht und aufzeigt? Wuerde er das Geraet nutzen um  damit Schaden anzurichten, dann koennte man ihn sicher einen Verbrecher  nennen. So macht er ja erstmal nix anderes als ein "Penetration Tester":  Schauen wo es Angriffspunkte gibt, versuchen diese offen zu legen und  entweder einen moeglichen Fix forcieren oder zumindest das Risiko  aufzuzeigen.



Es wäre ungefähr gleich sinnvoll, nen Audi-Motor zu nehmen und an einen E-Motor mit 50.000 U/min zu koppeln - und wenn der Audi-Motor sich zerlegt, zu sagen "schaut mal, da liegt eine Schwachstelle eurer Technologie: man darf nicht unbegrenzt hohe Drehzahlen an euren Motor anlegen!"
Dass irgendwann Schluss ist, weiß jedes Kind. Und dass man keine 220V DC  an einen Anschluss ansetzen sollte, der normalerweise 5V DC ausgibt,  leuchtet mir auch ein. Soll ich das selbe jetzt auch bei einem LAN-Kabel durchziehen und am Ende ganz überrascht tun, wenn sich da der Netzwerkadapter verabschiedet? Oder die Grafikkarte beim HDMI-Output? Komme ich dann auch ins Fernsehen? Habe ich dann eklatante Sicherheitsmängel der IT-Industrie aufgedeckt? 
Wo ist also der Nutzen? Im Firmenumfeld hat der Stick keinerlei Funktionalität, da dann einfach die Bauteile vom IT-Dienstleister ausgetauscht werden und fertig. Das juckt die Firma selbst doch kein bisschen. Alle Daten sind ja sogar noch da, also sind Zeitverzögerungen das einzige, was den Laden kurzzeitig aufhält. Einzig und allein bei Privatpersonen kann der Stick nenenswerten Schaden anrichten, wenn Mainboards gegrillt werden, auf die es dann keine Garantie gibt. Dann muss ein Ersatzrechner her, der halt mal wieder ein paar hundert Euro kostet. Und Leute ohne technischen Verstand (auf die sowas zweifelsohne abziehlt) haben auch nicht das Know-How, schnell die Festplatte aus dem alten Rechner auszubauen und die Daten zu sichern, die sind also im Zweifelsfall dann auch weg. DA liegt das Zerstörungspotential dieses Sticks, nicht bei Firmen. Was der Typ da also macht, kann man doch nicht ernsthaft gutheißen?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Und dass man keine 220V DC  an einen Anschluss ansetzen sollte, der normalerweise 5V DC ausgibt,  leuchtet mir auch ein. Soll ich das selbe jetzt auch bei einem LAN-Kabel durchziehen und am Ende ganz überrascht tun, wenn sich da der Netzwerkadapter verabschiedet? Oder die Grafikkarte beim HDMI-Output? Komme ich dann auch ins Fernsehen? Habe ich dann eklatante Sicherheitsmängel der IT-Industrie aufgedeckt?


Dass 220V im PC Hardware zerstoeren kann ist vermutlich jedem klar. Nicht so klar ist vermutlich vielen, dass die mit Hilfe eines Geraets erzeugt werden koennen, das sich aesserlich erstmal nicht von einem normalen USB-Stick unterscheidet. Jetzt haben ein paar mehr Leute darueber gelesen und sind sich etwas bewusster, dass Viren und schlechte Passwoerter nicht die einzige Gefahr sind.

Ich versteh die Aufregung und die Aggression gegenueber diesem "Dark Purple" nicht. Er zeigt nur, dass sowas moeglich ist und nicht etwa, wie er rumgeht und PCs grillt und sich darueber freut. Schlimmer waere doch, wenn er so einen USB-Stick entwickelt haette und den ueber "dunkle Kanaele" verkaufen wuerde - und die Allgemeinheit keine blasse Idee haette, dass es sowas ueberhaupt gibt...


----------



## nikon87 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung und die Aggression gegenueber diesem "Dark Purple" nicht. Er zeigt nur, dass sowas moeglich ist und nicht etwa, wie er rumgeht und PCs grillt und sich darueber freut. Schlimmer waere doch, wenn er so einen USB-Stick entwickelt haette und den ueber "dunkle Kanaele" verkaufen wuerde - und die Allgemeinheit keine blasse Idee haette, dass es sowas ueberhaupt gibt...


Es geht einfach nur darum, dass diese Möglichkeit, die der Typ so selbstlos durch seine tolle Bastelei aufzeigt, auch ohne seine jeglichem Sinn entbehrende Erfindung jedem normal denkenden Menschen klar gewesen sein sollte: Elektrische Geräte + falsche/zu hohe Spannung = Defekt. Und dann wird man dafür auch noch "gefeiert" dass man ein allgemein bekannten Umstand nachgewiesen hat. Muss ja nicht sein, dass ER SELBST das missbraucht. Es gibt aber sicherlich genügend zwielichtige Geschöpfe die sich schon einen Kopf machen wie man das ausnutzen kann. Ohne die News wären diese Typen eventuell nie auf solch eine Idee gekommen. Letztlich hat die Nachricht einfach keinerlei informativen Inhalt...bis auf die Glorifizierung einer Erfindung die die Menschheit nicht braucht.

Wie Ogil schon versucht hat zu sagen: Wenn ich jetzt einen AGB entwickle, der sich bei Wasserdurchfluss selbst auflöst und seinen Inhalt dann "explosionsartig" im Innenraum verteilt - kann ich dann sagen "Ich habe herausgefunden, dass Wasser in Kombination mit Hardware zu massiven Defekten führen kann!" und komme damit in die Nachrichten?

Ich wiederhole mich auch nochmal gerne: Man kann natürlich alles irgendwie schönreden...


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2015)

Es geht mir nicht darum irgendwas schoen zu reden, sondern darum, dass hier jemand unter anderem als Verbrecher beschimpft wird, der einfach nur eine Moeglichkeit/Gefahr aufzeigt.  Ich habe auch schon wiederholt gesagt, dass es hier nicht darum geht zu zeigen, dass Ueberspannungen (oder hier Unterspannungen) zu beschaedigter Hardware fuehren, sondern darum, dass solch eine Gefahr in der harmlosen Aufmachung eines USB-Sticks daher kommen kann. Aber es ist natuerlich einfach zu ueberlesen, was nicht zur eigenen Argumentation passt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum irgendwas schoen zu reden, sondern darum, dass hier jemand unter anderem als Verbrecher beschimpft wird, der einfach nur eine Moeglichkeit/Gefahr aufzeigt.  Ich habe auch schon wiederholt gesagt, dass es hier nicht darum geht zu zeigen, dass Ueberspannungen (oder hier Unterspannungen) zu beschaedigter Hardware fuehren, sondern darum, dass solch eine Gefahr in der harmlosen Aufmachung eines USB-Sticks daher kommen kann. Aber es ist natuerlich einfach zu ueberlesen, was nicht zur eigenen Argumentation passt.


Weder ein Hochsetzsteller noch eine Kondensatorbank sind jetzt Rocket Science und über Dinge wie die Spannungsfestigkeit des Bauteils muss man sich bei dem "Einsatzzweck" ja keine Gedanken machen. Auf die Idee kam vielleicht niemand vorher, aber genauso gut könnte ich jetzt einen Plastiksprengsatz in ein USB-Gehäuse bauen und den Zünder an den 5V DC-Eingang koppeln - wenn man nett ist vielleicht mit einer Verzögererschaltung, damit nicht nachher die Hand fehlt, wenn man den Stick einsteckt. Das ist dann auch ein böser USB-Stick. Habe ich dann auch was für die Menschheit getan, ganz blöd gefragt?
Ich bezeichne den Typen ja nicht als Verbrecher, aber für mich hat er keine nenneswerte Leistung erbracht, die so viel Aufmerksamkeit rechtfertigt. Jeder Mensch mit halbwegs technischem Verstand kann duzende Funktionsmethoden für "Killer-USB-Sticks" entwerfen, die "Gefahr" war also schon immer da. Wieso ist das hier also so besonders?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Oktober 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Der Nutzen ist der, dass wir als Leser dafür sensibilisiert werden, dass es solchen Unsinn gibt  Wenn irgendwann mal irgendein entfernt bekannter dir schnell ein Foto zeigen will, und dich bittet, seinen Stick in deinen Rechner zu stecken, kannst du sofort darüber nachdenken, ob das vielleicht eine USB-Killer-Attacke ist  Wenn man gar nicht weiß, dass es so etwas gibt, denkt man vielleicht: _"Ok, was soll schon groß passieren durch den Stick, ich habe ja einen guten Virenschutz"_, oder so...


Bei mir kommt von niemanden, egal wie gut ich die Person kenne, irgendeine Peripherie die Daten beinhaltet, an mein System. NIEMALS! Vierenschutz hin oder her.
Der beste Schutz gegen alles


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2015)

Kommt der Stick von Nvidia? Reichen denen ihre Treiber nicht mehr, um Verwirrung zu stiften?

Nachtrag für jüngere User, damit es keine Verwirrung stiftet:
2015: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...3-62-zerstoert-samsung-lg-mobil-displays.html
2013: Berichte Ã¼ber Probleme mit Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber 320.18 hÃ¤ufen sich | heise online
2010: Nvidia zieht Geforce-Treiber 196.75 zurück
2008: https://www.beisammen.de/index.php?thread/89200-nvidia-175-19-zerstört-grafikkarten/


----------



## TollerHecht (16. Oktober 2015)

Der einzige der hier Verwirrung stiftet bist du.


----------



## nikon87 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Aber es ist natuerlich einfach zu ueberlesen, was nicht zur eigenen Argumentation passt.


Und offenbar ist es auch einfach den Text desjenigen den man zitiert oder anspricht nicht (richtig) zu lesen. Sonst hättest du eventuell gemerkt, dass ich im Grunde deine Meinung unterstütze aber grundsätzlich in dieser "Erfindung" einfach Null positives oder sinnvolles sehen kann.



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier Verwirrung stiftet bist du.


Ja...und du bist offenbar wirklich ein ganz "toller Hecht" der sehr inhaltsvolle Kommentare abgeben kann. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! 
P.S.: Hab mir gerade mal einige deiner restlichen "geistigen Ergüsse" hier im Forum angeschaut und jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. Anscheinend passt dir dieses Forum nicht - aber dann geh doch bitte wieder ins Luxx wenn dir die Leute hier zu oft (Zitat von dir) "einen Stock im Arsch" haben! Es wird dir keiner nachweinen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Total behindert und gemein so was zu bauen!!! Stellt euch mal vor das so etwas in Millionenfacher Ausführung heimlich in den Handel kommt. Ehe das auffällt sind 100.000 de Rechner breit. Nur weil sich jemand einen Spaß gemacht hat.



Man weiß ja, wie leicht sowas passieren kann. Hat man kurz Langeweile, denkt sich zur Belustigung einen kleinen fiesen Scherz aus, und schwupps - hat man eine Produktionsstraße für USB-Killersticks bauen lassen und Millionen davon dem Handel untergejubelt. Ich sach dir, wenn man nicht höllisch aufpasst, dann passiert einem das schneller als man denkt!

Darum: Du willst mir keine Killersticks verkaufen. Du willst nach Hause gehen und dein Leben überdenken! (Wer das Zitat ohne Suchmaschine errät kriegt nen Digital-Keks)


----------



## Icephoen1x (17. Oktober 2015)

Das nächste was jetzt jemand erfinden sollte wäre dann ein usb zwischenstecker der effektiv vor so spässen schützt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2015)

Dieser USB-Stick ist einfach nur kindisch und destruktiv. Er hat keinerlei Sinn. Es werden keine Daten zerstört, sondern nur Hardware beschädigt. Es sind geistig dieselben Menschen, die auch Häuser anstecken. Das ist nicht witzig, auch oder erst recht nicht in Firmen, um sich vor der Fremdnutzung vom vermeintlich eigenen USB-Sticks zu schützen. Wer so etwas tut, gehört fristlos entlassen. In Firmen nutzt man nur firmeneigene und geprüfte USB-Sticks. Darum gehören sie allen in der Firma und nicht einem, der meint, es wäre seiner. Wer eigene USB-Sticks nutzt, kann ebenso fristlos entlassen werden, je nach Firma und unterschriebener Datenschutzvereinbarung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

Bei Pig Brother und den porösen Coneheads fände ich die prima. Würde wenigstens mechanisch die Sammelwut eingrenzen


----------

